# Alcohol linked to  at least 7 different cancers.



## WhatInThe (Aug 1, 2016)

A recent study showed even low alcohol consumption linked to 7 different cancers.

http://www.newsmax.com/TheWire/alcohol-cancer-linked-study/2016/07/22/id/740062/

Put a chemical in your body with regularity it shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 1, 2016)

That's a good study they did for the article.  Everything causes cancer now!  Geez....


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 1, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> That's a good study they did for the article.  Everything causes cancer now!  Geez....



There's probably some truth. In the 90s during the crack wars and early days of AIDs a doctor theorized that by abusing the body with drugs one wears down the immune system which in turn allowed things like AIDS to spread or mutate. He said a strong immune system not found in hard core junkies would've killed off a lot of the disease and/or reduced outbreaks. But that's what good health comes back down to, a fully functioning immune system. If alcohol kills brain cells I'm sure it can damage and/or cause mutation in others.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 1, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> There's probably some truth. In the 90s during the crack wars and early days of AIDs a doctor theorized that by abusing the body with drugs one wears down the immune system which in turn allowed things like AIDS to spread or mutate. He said a strong immune system not found in hard core junkies would've killed off a lot of the disease and/or reduced outbreaks. But that's what good health comes back down to, a fully functioning immune system. If alcohol kills brain cells I'm sure it can damage and/or cause mutation in others.


Yes, that's true.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 1, 2016)

I am glad that I quit drinking, albeit only 10 years ago but better late-than-never.    I feel healthier, don't get as many colds or suffer from mysterious gastrointestinal ailments, like back in the day.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 2, 2016)

Just another step in the demonisation of alcohol.  It seems that everything is bad for you these days....
"_Put a chemical in your body with regularity it shouldn't be a surprise_."  Well, better stop eating then - what to you think food is made of?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 2, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Just another step in the demonisation of alcohol.  It seems that everything is bad for you these days....
> "_Put a chemical in your body with regularity it shouldn't be a surprise_."  Well, better stop eating then - what to you think food is made of?


I know everything has become bad for us. Oh well, I'm glad my life won't be that much longer that I have to worry so much about living a long time.  I figure my mom died at 73 and she smoked and drank and so do I so maybe I'll live to be about her age so that is about 14 more years and a few mos.  I don't know that I want to live a really really long life with how it is for people when you get to be 90, 100.  I imagine having advanced diseases and not being able to be on my own any more.  Don't really like that idea much.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 2, 2016)

Almost everything causes cancer so I will continue to drink alcohol and eat sugar (in moderation).  We are told here in the UK that 1 in 3 of us will get some kind of cancer.  I just hope if I get it that it's caught early and it's curable.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 2, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Just another step in the demonisation of alcohol.  It seems that everything is bad for you these days....
> "_Put a chemical in your body with regularity it shouldn't be a surprise_."  Well, better stop eating then - what to you think food is made of?



At least there is some nutritional value in food, it has actual purpose for survival. Alcohol does not. But yes the chemicals in food or over eating are no good either. What surprised me about the study is that low to moderate drinkers were associated with the statistics.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 2, 2016)

Two conversations I had with GPs......
1. One of the GPs at my health centre drew me a little graph and explained that I would have to drink twice the recommended amount (BEFORE it was lowered) in order to have the same risk  as a T-totaller.
2. Having a drink with a GP, he advised me.. "If you drink less than a GP, you don't have a problem"


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 2, 2016)

Years ago I would've thought liver problems were about the only thing that could be affected by alcohol but after seeing long big time drinkers with things like high blood pressure that won't drop with drugs & working out one has to wonder. Also I can see skin cancer because alcohol is a dehydrator. Dehydrated cells eventually die off or become weakened which would allow a cancer to develop. The throat and bowel cancers I see because alcohol would irritate them, irritation can cause inflammation and other reactions. And any fatty tissue cancers I understand because fat cells store or hold toxins so if a toxin is in a cell for long periods of time I see can eventual mutations. Same could happen with a lot of other substances and chemicals.


----------



## happytime (Aug 4, 2016)

Seems like everything now days causes cancer. But we all know that all the pest control powders are the culprit . It 
gets into everything we eat. it grows into it. So much for washing the fruit an veggies huh. The air we breath is full
of stuff that doesn't belong in our lungs....let's face it, no one gets out alive an alot depends on your family traits. My
Mom die on her 99th birthday, my Dad died at 78. He drank an smoke Pall Mall Cigs . I'm figuring I should be good till about 80


----------



## chic (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't drink, and haven't for many years. Not because of cancer, but because alcohol does kill brain cells, it elevates your blood sugar levels and can make you obese, and it's dehydrating which is why people get hangovers. All things to consider when taking a drink.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2016)

Relaxing outdoors in hot weather at a beachside pub with a cold beer in a frosty glass or an icy cocktail after a long, hard day of being a tourist wins out.  

View attachment 31083


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Relaxing outdoors in hot weather at a beachside pub with a cold beer in a frosty glass or an icy cocktail after a long, hard day of being a tourist wins out.
> 
> View attachment 31083


artytime::cheers1::chocolate::yougogirl::woohoo1::lol1:Having a glass of wine before I head to sleep.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2016)

And I just read yet another article on FB that says people who drink a glass of wine or even a beer every day lives longer.  I'll just stick to my own judgement.  I don't drink everyday.  At a wedding reception or party, etc I might drink more than I should, but I'm not going to worry it. Doesn't happen often.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> And I just read yet another article on FB that says people who drink a glass of wine or even a beer every day lives longer.  I'll just stick to my own judgement.  I don't drink everyday.  At a wedding reception or party, etc I might drink more than I should, but I'm not going to worry it. Doesn't happen often.


I don't drink every day either and I party weekly and at a party like a wedding or New Years I do Party, too.  I don't worry about it either.  I figure you only go around around once so what the heck.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 6, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> And I just read yet another article on FB that says people who drink a glass of wine or even a beer every day lives longer.  I'll just stick to my own judgement.  I don't drink everyday.  At a wedding reception or party, etc I might drink more than I should, but I'm not going to worry it. Doesn't happen often.



Which makes sense because it's good for the circulatory system which in turn should lead to less cardio or circulatory issues. But what does that glass or quantity do to someone chemically especially at different body weights, states of health and environments.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Which makes sense because it's good for the circulatory system which in turn should lead to less cardio or circulatory issues. But what does that glass or quantity do to someone chemically especially at different body weights, states of health and environments.


 hmmmm


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Who the f cares, sorry for my language in advance!



Ditto!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 6, 2016)

I choose balance in my life whenever possible. Moderation in all things, including being moderate. The clock is ticking, it will stop at some point. I don't want to die of boredom.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I choose balance in my life whenever possible. Moderation in all things, including being moderate. The clock is ticking, it will stop at some point. I don't want to die of boredom.



Same here!


----------



## Debby (Aug 6, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Just another step in the demonisation of alcohol.  It seems that everything is bad for you these days....
> "_Put a chemical in your body with regularity it shouldn't be a surprise_."  Well, better stop eating then - what to you think food is made of?




I would say eating food is more a change in the form of energy.  I once had a remarkable thought (at least I thought it was remarkable) and that is that at the most basic quantum level, everything is tiny packets or strings of energy.  Plants take the energy that the sun emits and in that process transmogrifies (fabulous word eh!) into plant cells.  We then take those plant cells and change them (magically) into human cells of every type.  We are energy that started out as the suns energy.

So is drinking chemicals the same as the above change of energy from one form to another?  Or is it injecting a toxin into the system which bathes the cells and harms them?  Maybe the difference is that all the 'energies' in the sun-to food-to body change are in harmony but in the alcohol, some parts are in harmony (wine is good for your heart) but much is not a harmonious form and those aspects cause the damage.

Personally, I never drink.  I did when we were young but then I got pregnant and quit. And since from my childhood on, it caused so much hurt and harm in our family that I was incredibly grateful when my husband was finally able to escape it and it's been good ever since.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 7, 2016)

[h=2]When you drink Vodka over ice, it can give you kidney failure,[/h] [h=2]
When you drink Rum over ice, it can give you liver failure,[/h] [h=2]
When you drink whiskey over ice, it can give you heart problems,[/h] [h=2]
When you drink Gin over ice, it can give you brain problems.[/h] [h=2]Apparently, ice is really bad for you.[/h] [h=2]
Warn all your friends[/h]


----------

